# Incline Flys - Do they exsist?!



## cha1n (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

last friday i randomly decided to do incline flys instead of an incline press and it hurt my chest like never before (in a good way i think).

Anyway, i was checking some of the muscle directories (www.exrx.net) and i can't find it listed as an exercise and i haven't seen anyone mention them in their work outs.

So my question is, are they an inferior exercise hence they are not popular?

Thanks


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I think they are good done right and heavy.


----------



## cha1n (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

I'm not sure where to check for correct technique, i guess it's the same as regular flys? I still kept my arms vertical i guess that's right, i'm not sure about how low to go though..


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

This is how I do them, not the best set I've ever done, but you get the idea, all the stress is on the upper pecs.


----------



## cha1n (Mar 30, 2008)

Well you're aboviously doing them a hell of alot heavier than i was, but i keep the albow angle less acute than that and there is hardly any movement at my elbow joint similar to this:

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/DBFly.html

Am i doing them wrong? Yours look more like what my dumb bell presses look like, i guess it's something to do with the outward rotation in the motion that makes it a fly is it? They look like they're doing their job whatever they are!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

If I keep my arms straight, then I only feel them in the front delts, not on the pecs at all, I did not do flyes at all for years, until I saw Lee Priest do them like that in a DVD, so tried them and they worked a treat.

If you watch a lot of BB'ers training DVD's, Dorian etc, you'll see more of a bend at the elbow.

My DB presses, have the end of each DB touch my front delt at the bottom to full lock out at the top.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I like to do them with cables.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

wogihao said:


> I like to do them with cables.


:jerk:


----------



## cha1n (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree that my front delts were worked really hard (they are still aching now from Friday!) i'll give this technique a go Friday, it might allow me to lift a bit heavier aswell.

Do you recommend playing with the angles a bit to get a good balance between working the pecs and delts, or is it a specific angle for the technique you use? Thanks


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

45-50 degree works for me, any lower and it does not hit my upper pecs, I do not feel my front delts at all at the higher angle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Nytol said:


> This is how I do them, not the best set I've ever done, but you get the idea, all the stress is on the upper pecs.


that looks more like a DB press to me

my flys are done wide like im going to hug some fat bird:rolleyes:










like this mad head here ^^

im talking incline of course, am i doing it wrong nytol or just different technique/muscle group?


----------



## cha1n (Mar 30, 2008)

Nytol said:


> If I keep my arms straight, then I only feel them in the front delts, not on the pecs at all, I did not do flyes at all for years, until I saw Lee Priest do them like that in a DVD, so tried them and they worked a treat.
> 
> If you watch a lot of BB'ers training DVD's, Dorian etc, you'll see more of a bend at the elbow.
> 
> My DB presses, have the end of each DB touch my front delt at the bottom to full lock out at the top.


I asked him the same question, he answered it further up the thread ^^^


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Mrdaveyk said:


> am i doing it wrong nytol or just different technique/muscle group?


No such thing as doing it wrong really mate, if you are isolating your pecs then that is the point, so do what ever feels best, as I said if I keep my arms straighter, the stress is only on the front delts, doing them the way I do hits the pecs perfectly, for me.


----------



## cha1n (Mar 30, 2008)

Let's be honest, look at his avatar. He obviously knows what he's doing!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

thats not him in his avatar, thats me

number one stalker/fan ill give him credit!

hehe na cheers buddy!


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Nytol, im a big believer in what works best for one, doesn't necessarily work for another, however, the fact is that your fly exercise on youtube (in my eyes) is traditionally more of a pressing movement. Any exercise that is assisted by the triceps (like in your vid) cannot be classed as a fly. Whether you are flying or pressing, the anterior delts are always going to be worked as a synergist in both movements. I know Iam new here and im not trying to start an argument, but i'll bet if you used the same weight you are using in your vid performing what is traditionally a fly (slight bend in the elbows, coming out in an arc across the body), you would struggle and have to reduce the poundage.

I never attempt to push the same weight during a press as I do a fly and when performing flys I tend to have the same mentality as I would performing a bicep concentration curl as opposed to a barbell curl, concentrating on the stretch as the reduction in weight alows for me to do so.

Thats just my two p's worth...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

flys is one of my favourite chest movements but i only ever use a medium weight to do em though


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Kezz said:


> flys is one of my favourite chest movements but i only ever use a medium weight to do em though


yeah i always thought it was more form, than weight with flys?

Ben


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

I do incline flys when doing chest and shoulders and I think they work... I set my bench halfway between flat and 45 degrees.. can definitley feel it doing something! Try it...!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

fxleisure said:


> Nytol, im a big believer in what works best for one, doesn't necessarily work for another, however, the fact is that your fly exercise on youtube (in my eyes) is traditionally more of a pressing movement. Any exercise that is assisted by the triceps (like in your vid) cannot be classed as a fly. Whether you are flying or pressing, the anterior delts are always going to be worked as a synergist in both movements. I know Iam new here and im not trying to start an argument, but i'll bet if you used the same weight you are using in your vid performing what is traditionally a fly (slight bend in the elbows, coming out in an arc across the body), you would struggle and have to reduce the poundage.
> 
> I never attempt to push the same weight during a press as I do a fly and when performing flys I tend to have the same mentality as I would performing a bicep concentration curl as opposed to a barbell curl, concentrating on the stretch as the reduction in weight alows for me to do so.
> 
> Thats just my two p's worth...


IMO a DB press should look nothing like that.

That is a flye as it isolates my pecs without stressing the triceps.

Next time I train chest I shall do inc DB press and put it up, you will then see there is no comparison.

Any one doing a DB press which resembles that is doing at best a partial movement.

If you read what I said about flyes, you will know that straighter arms do nothing for my chest at all, so it has nothing to do with weight, I use the most I can in the form that hits the muscle best, for me.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Nytol said:


> Any one doing a DB press which resembles that is doing at best a partial movement.


Sounds like quite a few of the guys at my gym.

Same with shoulders.

Hell, why employ the full ROM when you can lift far heavier by doing just a partial?


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

Nytol said:


> This is how I do them, not the best set I've ever done, but you get the idea, all the stress is on the upper pecs.


Sorry but this is not an incline fly. The angle is too great and he is more like pressing than flying. As Arnold</ST1 said, the motion should be like hugging a tree - so arms slightly bent throughout the motion.

<O

Far too many people do this too heavy and end up pressing. Keep it light and get the full stretch at the bottom and perform a controlled movement. I beleive that 45 deg angle is way too high as delts are too involved. I'd say more like 30 deg is the optimum.<O


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

am1ev1l said:


> Sorry but this is not an incline fly. The angle is too great and he is more like pressing than flying. As Arnold said, the motion should be like hugging a tree - so arms slightly bent throughout the motion.
> 
> <o>  </o>
> 
> Far too many people do this too heavy and end up pressing. Keep it light and get the full stretch at the bottom and perform a controlled movement. I beleive that 45 deg angle is way too high as delts are too involved. I'd say more like 30 deg is the optimum.<o>  </o>


Well you obviously did not take the time to read the previous posts.

An angle of less than 45 degrees does not hit my upper pecs at all.

It is a flye, not a press, but TBH I care little about any ones opinion on this, I do it the way it hits my pecs best, and that is the way, for me.

If you like 'hugging trees', then crack on, does not work for me.

'Keep it light' what a great bit of advice there, lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

that aint no fly you crazy fool!! its a press with a twist


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

funny how all these so called "flye" experts dont have avvys of their superior pec development to hammer home their point.....

How is anyone supposed to take advice from faceless\bodyless keyboard warriors PMSL


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

now your just showin off with your mighty pecs LOL


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Kezz said:


> now your just showin off with your mighty pecs LOL


lol, but i dont do any sort of flye movement at all, i get injured from them, especially if i was to do the "tree hugging way" as suggested by armchair expert lol

I just push stuff


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i do half push half hug, lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Kezz said:


> i do half push half hug, lol


i prefer to tug


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> funny how all these so called "flye" experts dont have avvys of their superior pec development to hammer home their point.....
> 
> How is anyone supposed to take advice from faceless\bodyless keyboard warriors PMSL


Thats very true.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

hhmm this has gone off the rails abit, can we sum up that its all down to how it hits your own pecs

if you see no progress then raise the issue of changing form


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Nytol

Im not disputing what works and doesn't work for you bud, all I am saying is its plain to see that the movement performed in your vid is 'traditionally' a press and not a fly, if this works for you then happy days, but iam afraid hugging a tree would indeed resemble more of a fly.

I am a WABBA P.T. and if during a practical exam, i was asked to perform a fly and did so as you did in your vid, I would be marked down and surely fail.

As I stated originally, i am refering to 'traditional methods'. Many pro BB's employ their own techniques whilst performing exercises as it works best for them, but it still doesn't alter the fact that tradition is tradition!

Regardless of my point, from watching your vid, your form and speed of movement are indeed very strict, however the triceps are still brought into contention - anyone can see that.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

If you press like that, then you should have failed that bit of your course, 

Tree Hugging still brings the triceps in, and the front delts, my flyes *for me*, cause the pecs to fail before the triceps are even slightly fatigued.


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Haha,

I wouldn't press like that either mate, but my point was aimed at your movement itself resembling a press and not that of a fly.

Ive seen some damn awful flys in my time, but thats down to poor technique, you don't have poor technique (very far from poor infact), but a fly is still a fly !

On another note, thats some impressive deadlifting in your other vid, Im really lagging in the hamstring area (my weakest bodypart) and could do with taking a leaf out of your book by slapping a few more plates on the end of my BarBell LOL, i much prefer dumbbells.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nytol said:


> If you press like that, then you should have failed that bit of your course,
> 
> Tree Hugging still brings the triceps in, and the front delts, my flyes *for me*, cause the pecs to fail before the triceps are even slightly fatigued.


Nytol...

It's time to face up to some home truths...

Your flye form stinks...

Your feet stink...

After too much cabbage you stink...



PMSL

All this over some Incline Flyes.

Did you get the Le Mans version of the A6...?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I thought that they were more of a press-flye motion, but each to their own you obviously know what your doing. James does them similar to you in his vid, I used to do them as you do, but it wasn't doing much for me, triceps were failing before chest. Now I use the "tree hugging" motion and they hit pecs alot better.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I aint gonna say which i think is right and which is wrong but what i will say is,when i do the bloody things(in the correct way),it hurts my shoulders and i end up with injuries.

Pssst,it's because of overstretching.


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Nytol said:


> This is how I do them, not the best set I've ever done, but you get the idea, all the stress is on the upper pecs.


dude im strungling to see a fly in that clip, just looks like a press with sloppy form? i could under stand more if it was a hammer press, though the whole reason for flyes was isolation... not compound?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

I set the incline around 45 degrees then lean my head just over the edge as when i do my flys i feel that my shoulders are neglected and upper chest gets almost all the stress:lift:


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

geeby112 said:


> I set the incline around 45 degrees then lean my head just over the edge as when i do my flys i feel that my shoulders are neglected and upper chest gets almost all the stress:lift:


will have to try that next time, cheers for the tip.


----------



## Lea (May 7, 2008)

I actually prefer flyes to pressing I find I get a better range of movement and am able to get a better squeeze or contraction.

Flat or incline I love doing them...tree hugging style bringing my arms back as far as possible and lifting my head off the bench feeling the stretch...

I cant wait till I train tommorrow now....


----------

